# All about Mimi ( her diary thread)



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Not much to write about this weekend. I gave her a little sanitary trim because she has a cowlick that makes the hair stick up and causes "dangles". I got tired of having to wash her off after doing her business. She also got the long hair shaped around her feet and her nails clipped.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to do that as well with my chi, Zarita.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I need to do the same thing for my Kendall. Haven't trimmed around her paws in ages. Would love we to see more pics of your fur baby 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll post some soon.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Melesine said:


> Not much to write about this weekend. I gave her a little sanitary trim because she has a cowlick that makes the hair stick up and causes "dangles". I got tired of having to wash her off after doing her business. She also got the long hair shaped around her feet and her nails clipped.


I am so glad that Simcha has short hair. To use Star Wars terminology, we have no trouble whatever with Klingons. Years ago, we had a Sheltie, and that was a very annoying problem. Having raised human children, I would take the minor annoyance of handling poop bags,and sanitary trims, as far less taxing than diaper maintenance.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

It doesn't really bother me, I had a Shih Zhu years ago and that was a lot more work lol. I've had to do similar on occasion with our long hair cat too, but at least he thoroughly grooms himself.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

I haven't been here in ages but this is what's going on with Mimi lately. She put some weight on after our pug died. I think it's because my husband didn't cut back on the food he would prepare each meal after our pug died. We feed prey model raw and I think he just prepped too much. 

Anyway, she hit 7 lbs 1 oz and I put my foot down. I'd been telling him to cut back or I was going to take over the meal prep. Anyway, she's now down to 6 lbs 9 oz so she's making progress and already looks better. I think somewhere around 5 1/2 lbs might be good for her, well see how she looks as loses more. She was 4.75 when I found her but she was clearly underweight then. 

I weigh her on my kitchen scale and she runs over excited, probably because she gets hugs and pets. So that's what's up with her. Otherwise she's doing good. She did get stung by a bee over the summer but the vet gave her some meds and the swelling went down within a day or so.


----------

